# Nowitzki close to returning, could be ready for Warriors



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nowitzki close to returning, could be ready for Warriors

By JAN HUBBARD
Star-Telegram Staff Writer

LOS ANGELES -- Although it's too early to consider a fireworks display -- and even too early for the Dallas City Council to announce a parade route -- the Dallas Mavericks seem close to a celebration.

Avery Johnson won't have a good idea until today, and he won't know for sure until shortly before game time on Wednesday, but it seems that Dirk Nowitzki is close to returning to the lineup.

Nowitzki was injured on March 23 when he blocked a shot against the San Antonio Spurs and landed roughly on his left foot. The ankle rolled, the leg gave and Nowitzki was out of the lineup with a high ankle sprain and mild knee sprain.

The Mavericks defeated the Clippers at home without Nowitzki, then lost subsequent games at Denver and Golden State. They played the Clippers in a late game here Monday night.

The Mavericks were scheduled to fly back to Dallas after the game and Johnson said again that he would take a group of reserves for a light workout with Nowitzki today.

If Nowitzki can withstand the pressure on his left leg, he could be back in the starting lineup when the Mavericks meet the Warriors at 8:30 p.m. Wednesday in American Airlines Center.

"I'm optimistic that he will be," Jason Terry said. "But if he doesn't, we'll still have to grind it out."

Johnson wasn't quite as positive.

"He's jogging a little bit," Johnson said, "but again, to play this game, you've got to cut, you've got to slide, you've got to jump, you've got to rebound and there's just a lot involved. We'll have a chance to see him and see what happens when we check him out."

The Mavericks have obviously missed Nowitzki's 23.6 points and 8.8 rebounds per game. But -- and this may be a shock to some -- Dallas has also missed his defense.

The Mavericks allow an average of 95.6 points per game, but gave up an average of 107 in the three games Nowitzki missed before Monday.

"[Critics] knock him defensively," Terry said, "but he's gotten better this year. He's been guarding the better power forwards and doing a decent job. He averages [7.5] defensive boards a game, so you miss him in that aspect. They criticize him because his foot speed isn't there, but he still gets those rebounds."

*Double trouble*

Besides points, Jason Terry also said that another aspect of Dirk Nowitzki's offensive game is missed.

"He demands a double team," Terry said, "so you know the last man when the ball gets rotated is going to have an open shot. My pick-and-roll game with him frees me up because no one is going to leave him to double me. So we miss that."

Terry did not play well in the first three games Nowitzki missed. Terry is averaging 14.7 points and shooting 46 percent from the field this season, but shot only 34.4 percent and averaged 11 points with Nowitzki out.

"He texted me before [the Golden State game] and I told him I was going to have a good game and it didn't happen," Terry said, smiling. "So he texted me again [Monday] and said, 'I'm still waiting.'"

*Stackhouse sits*

Jerry Stackhouse missed his second consecutive game Monday night with a right groin strain. He will receive treatment and be evaluated before the Dallas-Golden State game on Wednesday.

*Slow going*

Erick Dampier played only 13 minutes against the Warriors on Sunday with two rebounds and two points. Avery Johnson said the lack of playing time was simply a matter of matchups.

"It's a fast game [against the Warriors]," Johnson said. "Historically, he hasn't had his better games against that team. We tried to extend his minutes and it just didn't work out."

_More_


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> *Slow going*
> 
> Erick Dampier played only 13 minutes against the Warriors on Sunday with two rebounds and two points. Avery Johnson said the lack of playing time was simply a matter of matchups.
> 
> "It's a fast game [against the Warriors]," Johnson said. "Historically, he hasn't had his better games against that team. We tried to extend his minutes and it just didn't work out."


Let him play until he has a good game :azdaja:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Let him play until he has a good game :azdaja:


Wow..... now that surprises me to hear AJ say what he said.

That just flat out shows he needs to get the boot.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

How many times is Avery going to out Nellie the Big Nellie himself? Idiot.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Bring him off the bench - try something out of the ordinary.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Does anyone think that Dirk rushing back is a terrible idea ? Not only is he not going to be a hundred percent from now until the end of the season, without a healthy Dirk we are also screwed in any first round matchup. 

I think I've officially lost the faith in this team.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> Bring him off the bench - try something out of the ordinary.


This would be the one oportunity for the Little Mustache to pull something out of the bag, and throw off an opponent. That being said, we know he won't, but he wil do something retarted and try to play small ball with the Warriors again.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

croco said:


> I think I've officially lost the faith in this team.


Feel free to use my avatar.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Feel free to use my avatar.


We should make that avatar mandatory for every Mavs fan if we miss the playoffs.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Those of you who haven't blown your brains out will have to fly that avatar in my memory.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> We should make that avatar mandatory for every Mavs fan if we miss the playoffs.


I'll supply the guns.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I have boxes of bullets for sale.

Hate to say it, but you can't buy bullets in singles. Even if you only use one, you have to get the whole case. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

No Dirk tonight


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> No Dirk tonight


The tanking begins....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe Dick will dress up though.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Maybe Dick will dress up though.


A less than healthy Dick would get harassed by GS. :raised_ey


----------

